# My new infotainment system



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

I can watch bad videos on websites or movies or out of boredom I can play games on it. It's high def. I got it from Amazon for only $170.

It connects to my phones hotspot or Bluetooth. T-Mobile has unlimited data and hotspot for my account and I play nice chill out music with it. I had a Craigslist boy install it for only $40


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Sweet, of course the viewing angle from drivers seat is going to cause a crick in your neck. 😁


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Sweet, of course the viewing angle from drivers seat is going to cause a crick in your neck. 😁


Actually it has good viewing angle and it has video out too so I can watch on another display in my car if I wanted to.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Anubis said:


> Actually it has good viewing angle and it has video out too so I can watch on another display in my car if I wanted to.


Steering wheel center, just don't have it there when driving less the airbags go off. 😁


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Anubis said:


> I can watch bad videos on websites or movies or out of boredom I can play games on it. It's high def. I got it from Amazon for only $170.
> 
> It connects to my phones hotspot or Bluetooth. T-Mobile has unlimited data and hotspot for my account and I play nice chill out music with it. I had a Craigslist boy install it for only $40
> 
> ...


Cool.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

How did it affect your rear and side cameras? Did it mess with settings or menu? I have been looking to upgrade the system in my Ody but it is just so danged integrated it is near impossible to replace.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> How did it affect your rear and side cameras? Did it mess with settings or menu? I have been looking to upgrade the system in my Ody but it is just so danged integrated it is near impossible to replace.


Everything is smooth for me. It didn't affect any thing negatively


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I just use an iPad lol


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Sweet, of course the viewing angle from drivers seat is going to cause a crick in your neck.


He already has one from that aircraft carrier flight deck he calls a forehead.


----------



## groovycora (6 mo ago)

Just another tequila sunrise


Anubis said:


> I can watch bad videos on websites or movies or out of boredom I can play games on it. It's high def. I got it from Amazon for only $170.
> 
> It connects to my phones hotspot or Bluetooth. T-Mobile has unlimited data and hotspot for my account and I play nice chill out music with it. I had a Craigslist boy install it for only $40
> 
> ...


It's another Tequila sunrise.....The Eagles come to mind!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice system. That and your black light would be good for my future rideshare company, Screwber.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

reminds me when i was installing a radio on my grammies 97 ford aerostar. It went up in smokes.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Anubis said:


> I can watch bad videos on websites or movies or out of boredom I can play games on it. It's high def. I got it from Amazon for only $170.


How do you have time for this? I thought you got some high-tech job installing LG dryers in hair salons.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> How do you have time for this? I thought you got some high-tech job installing LG dryers in hair salons.


Wisconsin Cheese curd mind no I never said I got high tech job. I just got a regular engineer job and wtf hair salon? You're gone for weeks and you bring some wild comment that's what I like about you. Random.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Wisconsin Cheese curd mind no I never said I got high tech job. I just got a regular engineer job and wtf hair salon?


Hey don’t be knocking down WI Cheese curds. They’re the best! We in WI still have our police and haven’t defunded them, like MN. It’s the cheese that makes us smarter.

Dang, now I’m hungry!


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Hey don’t be knocking down WI Cheese curds. They’re the best! We in WI still have our police and haven’t defunded them, like MN. It’s the cheese that makes us smarter.
> 
> Dang, now I’m hungry!
> View attachment 670149


Minneapolis pork are humble now. They don't even pursue people who run red lights. A supreme court judge ordered the hiring of 700+ Pigs. 








State Supreme Court orders Minneapolis to hire more police officers


According to city data, Minneapolis had 621 sworn police officers as of May 21, including 39 sworn officers on continuous leave.




kstp.com


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Minneapolis pork are humble now. They don't even pursue people who run red lights. A supreme court judge ordered the hiring of 700+ Pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is completely disrespectful you refer to them as”pork” and “pigs”. Since you lack respect for them, don’t bother calling them once you feel another pax or crazy person is after you. 

Good they’re hiring more, and they can cleanup that crime mess in Minneapolis and restore it to a decent community.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Invisible said:


> It is completely disrespectful you refer to them as”pork” and “pigs”. Since you lack respect for them, don’t bother calling them once you feel another pax or crazy person is after you. ...


Dude, chill, he's a hair-dryer tech. The only reason he comes back is to tell us to blow him.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> It is completely disrespectful you refer to them as”pork” and “pigs”. Since you lack respect for them, don’t bother calling them once you feel another pax or crazy person is after you.
> 
> Good they’re hiring more, and they can cleanup that crime mess in Minneapolis and restore it to a decent community.


I wanted to become pork myself recently. I'm eligible to become a Pig. My buddy is a Transit pig and I hang out with him here.

Fyi it isn't a crime mess here like you think. Hennepin Sheriff's and Transit police have been helping out.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Anubis said:


> Fyi it isn't a crime mess here like you think. Hennepin Sheriff's and Transit police have been helping out.


I liked you better when you were OzzyOz and taking it in the rear.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I wanted to become pork myself recently. I'm eligible to become a Pig. My buddy is a Transit pig and I hang out with him here.
> 
> Fyi it isn't a crime mess here like you think. Hennepin Sheriff's and Transit police have been helping out.
> 
> ...


Now I’m craving’ some bacon.


----------

